# SAN-HNL airfare



## Fletcher921 (Nov 13, 2007)

We are planning a trip to Oahu in mid-June. How much should we figure is a good deal for the airfare from the West Coast - San Diego?  We are used to paying around $330 for Maui in May.  Will June be around that?


----------



## ajlm33 (Nov 13, 2007)

We paid around $500 per person on ATA Airlines from LAX to HNL for end of June 2007 travel. San Diego will probably be comparible to LAX fares. Fares go way up for the summer months. Expensive but still worth it for a week in paradise


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2007)

$500 is a good fare for June.  You won't see $350 fares during the summer months.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 14, 2007)

I like $350 way better then $500!

Thank you for the warning - I'll grab it when i see it!


----------



## tmartin1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've been watching airfares for SAN-HNL for the last few months because we are also going in June.

For some reason, it's cheaper to fly SAN-OGG-HNL then to go directly to HNL (about $100 cheaper). Right now, a round trip is over $700.

We go every summer (visiting at least 2 islands) and I'm used to paying anywhere from $600 - $700. Last year, the airlines had a decent sale in February, after the holiday season, so I'm waiting until then to purchase my tickets. I'm just hoping the same happens this year.

Unfortunately, you will not see $350 fares - probably not even $500.

I can't wait until we retire so we can start taking advantage of those great fall fares.

Theresa


----------



## charford (Nov 16, 2007)

I fly Northwest frequently to HI from MN. I've found that their affiliated website: nwaworldvacations.com has very good deals to the islands, if you need a car or hotel.

 For fun, I plugged in random dates for 2 weeks on Oahu with a car for June '08. From LAX, the cost for tickets for 2 people, plus a car for 2 weeks was $1150 (economy car) to $1378 (convertible) with every other car type in between. I figure this works out to about $400 per seat after subtracting the worth of the car rental. 

From San Diego, the price for the same was over $2100.


----------



## gt899 (Nov 16, 2007)

Found first week of Aug, LAX to Hon for $400 on ATA. Also booked inter-island to Molokai for $64 RT. Can anyone comment on Isalnd Air?


----------



## jlr10 (Nov 17, 2007)

gt899 said:


> Found first week of Aug, LAX to Hon for $400 on ATA. Also booked inter-island to Molokai for $64 RT. Can anyone comment on Isalnd Air?



Island Air is an airline with small planes.  We used them to fly to Molokai a few years back.  The flight was fine until the end and then they hit a heat pocket, or something, and the plane went up quickly and then dropped several fee.t Even the flight attendant when "Whoa!"   Other than that it was a very uneventful or memorable trip, good or bad.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2007)

gt899 said:


> Found first week of Aug, LAX to Hon for $400 on ATA. Also booked inter-island to Molokai for $64 RT. Can anyone comment on Isalnd Air?



We travel light, but I've read posts stating that their luggage limits are less than the big airlines, so be sure you check with them and weigh your luggage before you leave home.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 26, 2007)

ajlm33 said:


> We paid around $500 per person on ATA Airlines from LAX to HNL for end of June 2007 travel. San Diego will probably be comparible to LAX fares. Fares go way up for the summer months. Expensive but still worth it for a week in paradise



Who is ATA Airlines anyway?

 Reason I ask is we are going to Maui May 23-30,2008 and checking my normal sites and II I found that ATA out of Oakland Ca was about $70.00 cheaper than all other non-stop flights. We normally go out of Sacramento but Oakland cheaper.

 After thinking of paying more for the three of us I see some of the airlines fly you to Maui on their plane but return flight is on ATA so I really don't understand the connection here. 

 Would we be better off waiting until Feb to book and hope for lower prices because checking seating and many of these flights are almost full now! 

 With II the rate is about $30.00 more but reading the small print on other sites then says their fee doesn't include tax and airport charges so it probably comes out the same.


----------



## nicklinneh (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think ATA is affiliated with any other airline, but they do code-share with Southwest. They seem to fly curious routes but have low prices. We went from Chicago Midway to Oakland and then Oakland to Hilo, Big Island. The flights were fine but the connections were bad (big gap in the middle of the day).  ---ken
p.s. download their schedule at igoata.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 26, 2007)

nicklinneh said:


> I don't think ATA is affiliated with any other airline, but they do code-share with Southwest. They seem to fly curious routes but have low prices. We went from Chicago Midway to Oakland and then Oakland to Hilo, Big Island. The flights were fine but the connections were bad (big gap in the middle of the day).  ---ken
> p.s. download their schedule at igoata.



 We checked flights that have stop overs and many wasted hours and changing planes just not for us!

 After hear and seeing other opinions we decided to pay and get what we want now.

 We booked non-stop out of Sacramento Ca to Maui with Aloha for $1731.00 ($577 each)for our three tickets and not worry that we might save a few bucks by waiting.

 I guess ATA doesn't fly out of Sacramento. To bad because out of Oakland we could have flown for $1566.00 non-stop to Maui.

 Everyone plus two travel agents we have dealt with before said not only waiting might not get cheaper price but we could find our family on a one or two stop flight later on.

 We leave Sac at 10:40 am on Fiday May 23 and in Maui at 12:45 pm and this is worth more money to us. Going to one of the most beautiful lands in the world and I'm not going to nic-pick over couple hundred dollars and waste vacation time changing planes and sitting in airports!


----------

